
Power naps, power snack, power training: power everything - poupotte
http://blog.cozycloud.cc/productivity/2013/09/18/power-naps-power-snack-power-training/
======
artificialidiot
I see there is a market for a power bulshitting app which for every time you
spew some, I get a dime so you can keep an eye on yourself.

Cramming your life between fleeting moments during work is not healthy however
you quantify it. 7/24 working mentality is not a virtue. Only reason I see for
advocating such bullshit is if you have a vested interest for hiring lifeless
worker drones or in business of giving unwarranted life advice, incidentially
which I excel at too.

Please, please, please, don't kill yourself before you had a chance to live.
The junk in your pocket neither should decide how you will live your life nor
could reward you. What can it give you? XP points so you level up?

------
gadders
The few times I had to wear smart trousers in the office I used to refer to
them as my Executive Power Slacks.

I wonder if he will write a blog on them.

------
maxmem
I'm not sure I'd look to the Japanese workforce for balance.

------
henryaj
Power sleeping, power eating, power lifting...
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qRuNxHqwazs](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qRuNxHqwazs)

~~~
onli
This may not be reddit. But you got a point: It is really irritating that this
post with this title is seemingly written with a straight face.

On the one hand, there is the burnout discussion regarding managers, and on
here of course especially also regarding IT-people and founders. On the other
hand, there is a semi-corporate culture treating things like tiredness,
exercise and food as something one has to conquer with willpower and buzzwords
from quantified self and power everything. Something one has to put a lot of
energy into to do properly, all with the aim to be even more productive.

As if it was impossible to simply take the time to eat properly, at least once
a day, with your colleagues. Or get home early enough to be able to exercise
twice a week. Or don't work night and day so one gets enough sleep.

------
GeneralMayhem
Bro, do you even nap?

